# What position



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

do you shoot from the most when hunting? Do you use shooting sticks or a monopod, etc.?


----------



## sgtdeath66 (Mar 13, 2009)

all depends on if im walking or sitting. if im walking around it usually ofhand but if im just ejoying the scenery then im usually sitin upon a tree or lying in wait for the unlucky vermin using my harris bipod


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Most of my shots are taken standing while stalking, but a lot of times I try to set up sitting over an area I know the animals frequent so I can pick my fields of fire.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

i could say a very inappropriate comment about the subject.....but talking about shooting....prone with bipod.


----------



## LoganWade (Apr 2, 2009)

I have learned to like shooting sticks while sitting on the ground.
I do have a short harris bipod i swap out on a couple of my heavier rifles that is nice for shooting prone but alot of times theres too much ground cover to setup correctly from prone. They add wieght and bulk to rifle whick sux, but a plus is it makes it nice to set your rifle down to free your hands for a moment, and they look cool....


----------

